# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Cobrar un mínimo es un total timo

## Alais

Es un sin-sentido que se haga tanta campaña por el ahorro del agua y luego te cobren un mínimo que es 5 veces superior al que gastas.

Ese mínimo tan exageradamente abusivo motiva a consumir un agua que has pagado y que en realidad no necesitas. Es decir, ese mínimo para nada incentiva el ahorro del agua, al contrario.

UN SIN-SENTIDO, y un TIMO.

No es de extrañar entonces que se tomen iniciativas como la siguiente: http://vendoaguadelgrifo.blogspot.com/

----------


## Salut

^^ No es un timo, aunque sí que supone favorecer el consumo de agua.

Esto del mínimo fijo en el agua es exactamente igual que con la electricidad. En principio viene motivado porque, al conectarte a la red, causas unos gastos fijos (revisión del contador, "potencia instalada" en el caso de la luz y presión asegurada en el caso del agua, etc.)

El precio de lo que consumes viene por los costes variables que supone el bombeo y depuración adicional de ese m3 de agua.


Cabe decir que en esto de los precios al final siempre acaban haciendo bastantes trampas, por lo que la teoría que he indicado arriba es muy teórica.

----------


## Alais

Con la luz, por lo menos lo fijo se suma a lo varible que va en función de tu consumo. Es decir, que vale la pena gastar menos porque al menos rebajaras una parte de la factura.

Pero con el agua, da igual si gasto 5 que 10, porque me cobraran igualmente 26 y por tanto pagare exactamente igual. Conclusión: no merece la pena que me esfuerce en ahorrar esos 5, me los gasto, y si puedo me gasto 15, total... los voy a pagar igual...

Si quieren que gastemos poca agua, nos estan motivando a lo contrario.

Entiendo lo del mantenimiento, bombeo, etc... eso debe pagarse. Pero... es que la diferencia entre gasto y mínimo es demasiada. Dudo que no se estén llenando los bolsillos con esto.

----------


## Salut

^^ Busca en las contratas. Por ley las tasas de agua no pueden tener afan recaudatorio, así que es posible que se trate de corrupción en la concesión de las contratas (hecho bastante habitual).

----------


## Xuquer

Lo del agua no es fraude...ES UN ATRACO A MANO ARMADA en algunos casos  :Mad: 

En la zona donde vivo, Alzira -Valencia- el agua que sumistran debería de ser potable y no sobrepasar el limite de nitratos y nitritos que recomienda la OMS. mientras tanto se debería de cobrar como de riego, no como potable ya que no es saludable su consumo. :Mad: 

Y no sigo que me caliento  :Confused:

----------


## sergi1907

Cuanta razón llevas Xuquer!!
Todos los que vivimos en la zona mediterránea es mejor que contemos hasta 1000 antes de hablar. El agua es ASQUEROSA, llena de cal y que no sirve para nada pero nos la cobran a precio de oro. Y nosostros cada semana a llenar el maletero de garrafas y botellas del supermercado.

----------


## Xuquer

> Cuanta razón llevas Xuquer!!
> Todos los que vivimos en la zona mediterránea es mejor que contemos hasta 1000 antes de hablar. El agua es ASQUEROSA, llena de cal y que no sirve para nada pero nos la cobran a precio de oro. Y nosostros cada semana a llenar el maletero de garrafas y botellas del supermercado.


Al final yo he optado por instalarme un descalcificador y una miniestación de ósmosis inversa, es mucho más práctico y saludable.

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## Alais

> Al final yo he optado por instalarme un descalcificador y una miniestación de ósmosis inversa, es mucho más práctico y saludable.
> 
> salu2


Mi tía tiene de eso, y no me gusta el sabor que le queda al agua, por eso no me decido a ponermelo yo... 

Pero desde luego, es el colmo que encima que pagamos más agua de la que gastamos no podamos ni bebernosla del asco que da.

He enviado una queja al defensor del pueblo sobre el asunto, aunque no creo que sirva de nada...

----------


## Xuquer

> Mi tía tiene de eso, y no me gusta el sabor que le queda al agua, por eso no me decido a ponermelo yo... 
> 
> Pero desde luego, es el colmo que encima que pagamos más agua de la que gastamos no podamos ni bebernosla del asco que da.
> 
> He enviado una queja al defensor del pueblo sobre el asunto, aunque no creo que sirva de nada...



Si le encuentras sabor al agua algo falla, o es un aparato deficiente o los filtros... si va todo bien es agua mineral...sin apenas minerales, se le va practicamente todo.  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

Recordad que teneis derecho a exigir pruebas analíticas del agua potable al ayuntamiento de turno, hechas por experto independiente.

Lo comparais con los limites legales, y teneis una base más sólida para denunciar estas cosas  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Recordad que teneis derecho a exigir pruebas analíticas del agua potable al ayuntamiento de turno, hechas por experto independiente.
> 
> Lo comparais con los limites legales, y teneis una base más sólida para denunciar estas cosas



Si señora. al hilo de lo que estamos comentando os pego esta de noticia de hoy mismo....

Fuente: http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...os/667333.html



*CARLOS ALÓS ALZIRA*  La Conselleria de Medio Ambiente ha invertido en los últimos seis años 55 millones de euros en el proyecto de abastecimiento de agua sin nitratos para la comarca de la Ribera sin que el problema que afecta a 13 municipios de la comarca esté aún subsanado. 
Según los datos del departamento que dirige el vicepresidente tercero, Juan Cotino, a esa cantidad, invertida ya en la perforación de los pozos y en la construcción del sistema de canalización hasta algunas de las poblaciones afectadas, hay que añadir el coste de la planta potabilizadora que tomará aguas superficiales del río Xúquer, y que según el titular de Medio Ambiente tendrá un coste de 16 millones de euros.
El proyecto tampoco estará concluido en 2010 pese a que será este año cuando comiencen las obras de la potabilizadora. La infraestructura se construirá junto a los pozos de la Garrofera, que en principio iban a abastecer a la Ribera de agua sin nitratos, pero que fueron desestimados a principios del año pasado por el escaso caudal del que disponen. 
De ese modo, la alternativa de usar aguas de la presa de Tous se convirtió en la única viable para completar el plan de abastecimiento de agua sin nitratos a la Ribera, una proyecto cuyo origen se remonta ya a una década. 
Desde Medio Ambiente aseguran que las obras de la planta potabilizadora "suponen el colofón a todas las actuaciones que la Generalitat lleva ejecutando en la zona desde el año 2003". "Estas infraestructuras van a suministrar 13 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año a una comarca con más de 250.000 personas", dijo el conseller Cotino en un comunicado.
La planta potabilizadora de la Ribera figura entre las previsiones del Consell para 2010 y Cotino señala que será una de las 50 actuaciones hidráulicas previstas en todo el territorio valenciano.
El origen del proyecto de llevar agua sin nitratos a la Ribera donde cien mil habitantes de 13 municipios tienen dificultades para beber agua bajo los parámetros que reclama la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) se remonta a 2000. Pero tras una década de espera y con el proyecto ya en la fase definitiva, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ) advirtió que no se podía autorizar la extracción de agua de los pozos de la Garrofera al no disponer el acuífero de suficiente caudal para garantizar el abastecimiento humano. 
El anterior conseller de Medio Ambiente, el fallecido José Ramón García Antón, aseguró el pasado mes de mayo que la decisión de la CHJ no causaría un retraso al proyecto. Sin embargo, las previsiones de la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente sitúan la conclusión de la obra en 2011. El Consell aún negocia con los regantes el intercambio del agua del Xúquer por la de los pozos de los que estaba previsto realizar las extracciones.
Desde la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente y Agua mantienen que toda la infraestructura, valorada en 55 millones de euros, será aprovechable pese al cambio de toma, que pasa de los pozos de la Garrofera a la presa de Tous.

----------

